# Funny 3x3x3 simulators



## Filipe Teixeira (May 8, 2014)

http://www.eviltron.com/modules/esp/

this is a cool game that resembles katamari damacy, it has funny aesthetics and when you solve the cube you hear a song.

has anyone played it?

bye bye


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 8, 2014)

cant stand that color scheme


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 8, 2014)

what is this

this is silly


----------



## jfly (May 9, 2014)

Omg I remember this from when I started cubing. I love the music!


----------

